# Ive just started MTB and I struggle uphill



## Neel1 (Jan 5, 2017)

I use a Centurion Backfire M5 and I've just started using it. On flat roads or downhill I have no problem finding the appropriate gear settings. I leave my left on 2 and i move my right from 3 to 6....but as soon as I reach an uphill road I will start struggling as I don't find one gear setting that is appropriate immediately and I have to get off the bike and look for one but even then either the pedalling is too hard or the pedalling is too smooth, the bike moves so slow. I have a three gear speed on the left hand and a 8 gear choice for the right. What is my problem?


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

I'm not familiar with that bike but in general, if you are riding flat/downhill in 2 on the left, you'll want to drop down to 1 (smallest chainring in front) and then adjust between 1 and 6 on the right. 1 will be easier to climb but require more spinning, 6 harder to pedal but more distance travelled per spin. 1 will be the biggest cog on the rear, 6 the 3rd from smallest (7 and 8 will be smaller). Avoid 7 and 8 as that would be "cross chaining" where the chain is running at too much of an angle and wearing on your drivetrain.

If you still can't find what feels right, say 3 is too easy, 2 is too hard, then you need a closer stepped cassette where the difference in the number of teeth is less drastic of a change. But you probably just need to find the right gear, that will depend on how steep the hill is and your conditioning.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

This looks like the bike:
Centurion Backfire M5-MD

When you are climbing, you WILL go slower. No way around it. What you want to do is find a comfortable pedaling cadence (how many rpms your pedals turn) and keep it consistent. Too slow and it will be too hard to make the climb. Too fast and you'll also have problems. Typically 60-90 rpms should be pretty good. As you get stronger/more fit, you should be able to maintain a given cadence in a slightly harder gear and do the climb faster. But start easy now and find a gear that allows you to just ride it to the top. Worry later about doing it faster.

Sounds like your first order of business should be figuring out how to operate the shifters on your bike.


----------



## Neel1 (Jan 5, 2017)

Thanks for the help...i will test it out tomorrow. I used to have a Raleigh Chopper when I was a kid and the same slopes appeared a lot easier. I don't know if it is age difference or the material which is different....


----------



## offroadcmpr (Apr 21, 2012)

A few things that can make going up hill easier.

1. Finding a gear that is comfortable.
2. Make sure the chain and drive train is well lubed. 
3. Make sure your seat is at the right height. If it's really low like a beach cruiser or bmx bike you are going to have a hard time. 
4. If you do not excercise often it's going to be hard no matter what! Keep working at it and before you know it hills will be easier.


----------



## mack_turtle (Jan 6, 2009)

Is your seat at the proper height for seated pedaling?


----------



## bakerjw (Oct 8, 2014)

Road or mountain... The more you ride, the smaller the hills will become.
I have stretches of road where there are moderate hills that used to make me suffer. Now... Meh... It's a rise and not a hill.
Keep at it and you will get better.


----------



## targnik (Jan 11, 2014)

When approaching climbs drop a chainring via the left hand shifter first, then if needed - you can drop a cog or two via the right shifter ^^

Sent from my kltedv using Tapatalk


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

^^that's one way to do it.


----------



## WHALENARD (Feb 21, 2010)




----------



## Rod (Oct 17, 2007)

We've all struggled climbing when started. It can be slow. Walking can sometimes be faster. It will get easier, but as others have said, finding the correct gear and making sure your bike is setup properly will help.


----------



## FJSnoozer (Mar 3, 2015)

For beginners:

On flat land, ride in 2 (front/left) and only shift with your rear (right) up and down through the gears from 1-8.

When you know a hill is coming, you should shift before the hill to the easier gear. IMPORTANT: To shift your left shifter before you are climbing the very steep hill. Shifting the front ring while under Heavy/Hard pedal is bad. 

Do not attempt to shift both left and right at the same time in a panic. If you start climbing in a hard gear and it becomes too hard start shifting down at this point you should already be in the smallest front ring.

Try climbing with 1 in the front and 4-8 in the back if this is a truly steep climb. 

For long climbs that are not steep climbs, you should be able to stay in 2 at the front. and ride 2-3 to 2-8 depending on how steep and how long. 


Try raising your seat or standing for a bit as others have mentioned. I know from the other thread that you were worried about how tall the seat was, so you most likely have it set too low and your legs are burning in the hard gear.

Climbing always is hard, you just get faster.


----------



## noapathy (Jun 24, 2008)

^^^Telling people exactly which gear to climb in when you don't know how strong they are and don't know what they consider steep or challenging is just pointless.

OP, climb more, learn to anticipate gear changes, maybe a little strength training, oh...and ride more. The rest will come naturally.


----------



## Bruce in SoCal (Apr 21, 2013)

Finding the right gear for a given climb is largely a matter of experimentation and experience. If you are in too hard of a gear, you will tire your muscles and have to stop. If you are in too easy a gear, you will tire your heart and have to stop. Sometimes it is a matter of switching back and forth between easy and hard. A hard gear will sometimes get you to the top of a comb quickly enough that the pain stops before the pain gets too great. 

Accelerating before the climb by going to a harder gear may give you momentum with which to go up part of the climb. Then, as you start to slow, you switch to a slightly easier gear. As you run out of momentum' switch to an even easier gear. Eventually, you will either hit the top or run out of gears and just have to endure or walk. One thing to try to avoid is so low a gear that your pedaling at 60 to 90 is not keeping up with your momentum.

A key thing to remember is that you must finish the ride. If you burn yourself out, you can't do that. It is better to go slow on a climb so you can finish the ride than to go fast and have to call for help.

As you ride more, you'll either begin to get a feel for the right gear or you'll die, in which case, it won't matter.


----------



## chazpat (Sep 23, 2006)

noapathy said:


> ^^^Telling people exactly which gear to climb in when you don't know how strong they are and don't know what they consider steep or challenging is just pointless.
> 
> OP, climb more, learn to anticipate gear changes, maybe a little strength training, oh...and ride more. The rest will come naturally.


Unless the OP states: "On flat roads or downhill I have no problem finding the appropriate gear settings. I leave my left on 2 and i move my right from 3 to 6". FJ never stated an exact gear, he stated a range, using the small chainring.

Yes, for "beginners" it is somewhat generalizing, but you're forgetting how complicated shifting gears, especially front and back, is for those just starting out.


----------



## ElwoodT (Mar 13, 2011)

FJSnoozer said:


> For beginners:
> 
> On flat land, ride in 2 (front/left) and only shift with your rear (right) up and down through the gears from 1-8.
> 
> ...


this is backwards....


----------



## bobcat931 (Nov 21, 2016)

I'm a beginner and have the same problem. Too high a gear, too hard to pedal and over I go. Too low, and I'm spinning like crazy and not getting anywhere. Assuming this is a lot of trial and error. As a roadie, I got some bad advice which was to stay in the saddle on a climb, no matter how steep. Cost me a torn meniscus. Based on my experience, getting out of the saddle on a hard climb is way less stress on the knees. MHO.


----------



## Harold (Dec 23, 2003)

bobcat931 said:


> I'm a beginner and have the same problem. Too high a gear, too hard to pedal and over I go. Too low, and I'm spinning like crazy and not getting anywhere. Assuming this is a lot of trial and error. As a roadie, I got some bad advice which was to stay in the saddle on a climb, no matter how steep. Cost me a torn meniscus. Based on my experience, getting out of the saddle on a hard climb is way less stress on the knees. MHO.


Yes, it is a lot of trial and error. Nobody can tell you exactly what to do. When I was new, I stalled and crashed on steep climbs A LOT. Stupid, low speed stuff, compounded by also being new to clipless pedals.

I worked on my shifting technique and found a strategy that worked for me.

That technique had to change a little when I moved from 3x9 drivetrain to 1x10.

Learning proper shifti g technique is part of the learning curve.


----------



## 36Miles (Nov 6, 2016)

You know, there's nothing wrong with spinning like crazy and not getting anywhere for a moment. I always try to stay on the second chainring and just go down to 1-3 in the rear when I know a climb is coming. If you're spinning, it's always easier to shift up (because it means you're going to a smaller cog on the cassette in back and it's easy to shift that direction going up hill). I normally shift down because my wheels are spinning. If you're standing up, you are usually taking weight off of the back tire and need to get a feel for that wheel spinning. It all depends on the hill...


----------

